# What? no Discus keepers here?



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Shame shame shame


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if you are a discus keeper answer me this questions I need to know. 
Can 2-3 discus live in a 55?
are they good with black knife ghost fish?
are they good with these tetras: neons, lemons, bleeding hearts, redeyes?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't have discus, but I hope to some day. My water would be great for them. 
I think 2-3 would be ok in a 55gal. The other fish you listed should be alright with them. Discus can be timid and schooling tetras can help them feel more comfortable. Just remember discus like acidic water, and they are pretty sensitive. They like a dark tank with lots of plants.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

this isn't my setup its some1 i know's. i to would someday like to have discus. The ones tht he has are used to local water as the are sold here


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

I've got 2 discus. One blue turquoise and one Pigeon blood.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

those are same colors as the kid i know!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Wow what a coincadinc.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I keep Discus, and was told it is ok to keep up to 8 in a 55 gallon as long as they are not over 4 to 5 inches..as they mature they will need at least 10 gallons of water per each fish. I am getting ready to switch tanks and move the Discus into a 125 gal, and move my baby arrowana into the 55 gallon until he outgrows it. Although I was pretty much a beginner, only having African cichlids first, I immediately switched to Discus and have never had any major problems. As long as you keep all your water parameters up to par with what they require, I don't understand why people are so afraid or leary of these fish. I pretty much learned on them and have never lost one or had any sickness/diseases etc...but I also purchase from a really good breeder, dunno if its the quality of fish, or beginners luck. I will say though I noticed some white things(crab or spider looking) on the side of my aquarium tonight, that has me a bit worried. But I am making a trip to the store for some R.O. water so hopefully I'll figure it out by then.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

my discus are the first 2 i ever kept and they are fine. never had any problems except some fungus on the pigeon blood but that was right after i bought him, probably from the fish store. I keep my water well and they're completely happy. They even eat right out of my hand and let me pet them.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

wish my fish were like that.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Yeah Scuba, my discus are like a small pack of dogs, they almost wag their entire bodies when its food time hehe, I love them! The expense has been so well worth it! They are gorgeous fish with lots of personality once they grow out of their shyness stage  And they aren't as difficult to maintain as many people think. As long as you keep their temp and water parameters up to par! I wish more people had them!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Discus need more than 10 gallons per fish especially as adults. They require higher temps than most tropicals and pristine water conditions. Low PH is perferred and buying 6-8 small ones and letting them grow up and pair off is better than buying 2 random ones and hoping. Proven pairs of good strains cost a pretty penny. They will also eat just about anything that will fit in their mouths.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

from today on im going to look for some and make a perfect tank for em. NO stores around here sell em though so i will once again have to go to the internet.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Well I know the place Rocky Mountain Discus might possibly let you purchase, not sure, there for a while they were only selling to actual fish store owners. But he said sometimes they let people "outside the box" order. I have seen my fair share of discus and I only own one that is not from this breeder. And I can see the difference in them and the one I purchased from an Incredipet<- nothing against them, I just don't think they are as "good" with these fish as they should be. He seems to be stunted in his growth in comparison to the others. If this remains I will have him looked at for possible parasites? not really sure on this one little guy, although he eats well and acts fine, its just a bit different that the others..shape and size. So its worth a shot if you are willing to pay the price for a good fish, and the shipping costs, you are looking in the upper 100's if not closer to 200 per fish/including shipping. I just know that I haven't paid under 100 and sometimes above that, and I get them from a LFS that purchases quantity from this Rocky Mountain Discus place. Hopefully that gives you a bit of help.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Maybe its the tank it happened to my little koi. I had him growing in a 10 gallon when he was like a inch. and he ony got to 3 inches and he stopped poor guy i tshoudl have put him in tpond but i didnt want to lose him.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

The problem with most discus is that people buy them from petstores (especially chain stores). Most stores will buy cheap discus from the Far East. Generally speaking, these cheap discus are hormoned like crazy to make them show alot of colour at a young age. This tends to make the fish weaker (more susceptible to problems). Shipping is pretty stressful, and when people take home these discus they often are disappointed to find out that it's 'true' that discus are hard to keep. If you really want to get into discus, check discus boards for good reputable breeders and get your fish from them.


----------

